# Mosquito lagoon question



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Going to the lagoon tomorrow morning and was wondering if anyone had any tips on general places to look for fish? Not sure if I should go south or go north, most likely will put in at haulover.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I normally start my morning in the Whale Tail area. Then head north from there if no luck...


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm thinking of putting in at biolab. How is that boat ramp, launching an inshore 16


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

you'll do just fine there with an IPB. Good fishing straight across to cucumber slough.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i'd put in at biolab if i were you. easy access to the south end. plus i've heard of a few guys getting broke into at haulover lately.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

haulover is a zoo on the weekends, i either put in at beacon 42 or biolabs.


----------

